
Ask HN: What features you wish Google BigQuery could have? - khitcher
Hello friends!<p>I&#x27;m a heavy user of Google BigQuery&#x27;s web UI, usually using it for ad hoc analysis. IMO the UI is very hard to use, especially it lacks the basic IDE support like shortcuts etc.<p>Therefore, I built a Chrome extension to improve it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@kennyhitcher&#x2F;banana-query-a-much-better-bigquery-ide-e98e76b0fc41 . This extension actually improves my efficiency a lot, mainly because the new navigation shortcuts fit in my workflow nicely.<p>However, when I share this extension on HN and ProductHunt, I got no install and almost no upvotes. It just seems that I actually didn&#x27;t solve most people&#x27;s pain points.<p>I really want to help improve the UX of Google BigQuery and really need some feedback. If you are a Google BigQuery user, could you tell me what you hate about it the post, or some features you really wish it could have?<p>Kenny
======
lsh
licence? link to repository? I'm not about to trust some unproven plugin with
an organisation's BQ data

